# Be a part of The Dark Knight Rises score



## choc0thrax (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.ujam.com/campaigns/darkknightrises/introduction (http://www.ujam.com/campaigns/darkknigh ... troduction)

Can't wait to hear the score eventually... especially since I've ruined the actual movie for myself by watching hours of cell phone recordings of the production.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally, I am over the whole super hero thing.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 5, 2011)

Everyone wants something for free...


----------



## poseur (Nov 5, 2011)

wtf, really?
wow:
just, wow.
¿_really_?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 5, 2011)

dannthr @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Everyone wants something for free...



Yeah, but in fairness, this is a basic enough thing that they wouldn't have needed to hire people anyway. I'm pretty sure if they just walked up to random people on the street in LA and said "repeat this phrase/chant, we're putting it into a movie score" they probably would have plenty of takers.


----------



## Lex (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't wait for both the movie and the score...

Personally don't care much about marketing gimmicks like this, but hey at least more people will be aware that there is score (background music) in the movie...which is a start.

alex


----------



## José Herring (Nov 5, 2011)

Lex @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Can't wait for both the movie and the score...
> 
> Personally don't care much about marketing gimmicks like this, but hey at least more people will be aware that there is score (background music) in the movie...which is a start.
> 
> alex



Yes it's good marketing for sure, but I not so sure that it's a gimmick. Seems like Hans is really searching for a sound that wouldn't be easily gotten any other way. 1000 or more voices chanting isn't exactly something that you can contract out for.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 5, 2011)

And yet, Peter Jackson got 30,000 people to chant for him for Lord of the Rings.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 5, 2011)

dannthr @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> And yet, Peter Jackson got 30,000 people to chant for him for Lord of the Rings.



Yeah, but he had to pay them as extras. Doing it over the net is free!


----------



## Andrew Christie (Nov 5, 2011)

This is awesome!!!!!

Must've got the idea from Eric Whitacre who did some stuff with him on the latest Pirates score:

http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_whitacre_a_virtual_choir_2_000_voices_strong.html (http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_whitacre_ ... trong.html)


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Nov 6, 2011)

The question is what do they get out of it....

Are they spokesmen for UJam or are they owners of a significant percentage of the company? 

Great free PR (on WB's franchise/dime) for your venture if you are a significant shareholder/partner. I sincerely wish them all the best.

-B


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm hoping the movie will be as dark as Batman Begins. I felt The Dark Knight was really corny and bright. I didn't really like the joker that much. Mark Hamils animated joker was amazing and I wish they'd base him off that. 

Alot I could say an discuss, but as a Batman fan, I really don't think this will be dark seeing as though you can tell it's aimed for kids as well. Darn kids.


----------



## Lex (Nov 7, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> I didn't really like the joker that much. Mark Hamils animated joker was amazing and I wish they'd base him off that.



Wow..I'm so glad they didn't...Hamils Joker is definition of corny, and down right annoying and predictable...so bad actually I had to mute TV while playing Arkham Asylum every time he appears...

Ledger on the other hand created something complex, believable and scary, one of the best film villains.

alex


----------



## Ed (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea I agree good god as much as I like Hamil it works fine in the cartoon but Ledger's performance is probably one of the best in film history one that is sure to be less appreciated because its not in a "serious" film. 

Personally The Dark Knight had a lot of problems, most notably for me was the ridiculous voice of Bale, at the end I couldnt even hear what he was saying in the voice over over the music so whats the point? And normally Im the guy telling people what people have said when they look at me and go "what did he/she say?". Also Batman as a character almost seemed like a supporting role and didnt really have a whole lot to do with him. Point is Ledger's performance made the frickin movie.  

I will agree that Batman Begins had a better overall story arc.

/rant


----------



## Odin (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha this is so cool! I'm totally doing this :D


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 7, 2011)

josejherring @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Yeah, but he had to pay them as extras. Doing it over the net is free!



Did he? I thought they recorded chanting at big sporting events, seems likely that people would have been happy to do it for free.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 7, 2011)

I also feel that Bruce Wayne is Not Bruce Wayne. The Bruce I know is a sad lonely man. He isn't all cooky and such. In the Dark Knight I didn't like the Batman's voice either and Batman does not talk! 

Heath's Joker was good, but it just wasn't the joker I know. I didn't think his joker was scary at all. I thought it was a little bright in my opinion. This joker was more of a 'I'll laugh at chaos' where Mark Hamils joker (with the black hair) was more crazy and mentally screwed up and also scary which is what the joker should be. To me, Heath's wasn't at all scary or intimidating. His was more comedy than crazy/scary/Screwed up.

Jack Nicholson's Joker (which I liked a little better) was pretty screwed up and I felt the vibe of the joker more. I don't know, I personally think Heath's version was a little overated IMO. Mark Hamil's was annoying at times, but the joker is crazy and he's not ment to NOT annoy the audience.

If you love Batman. Watch the Batman animated series movie called 'The Mask of the Phantasm'. Watch the joker and if you find it annoying..... well.. all I can say is damn. It's the best performance I've seen in a joker. If this joker was portrayed a little calmer and scarier in an real film, it would be one hell of a scary villan and a very good one too IMO.

Batman is dark (well supposed to be) and Batman begins had elements of Darkness, however I thought the Dark Knight did not and it was pretty corny main stream/lockbuster to me, especially the way Batman and Bruce acted. I didn't like 2 face's portrail either. I don't know. The Dark Knight just didn't do it for me.

Yes. I'm passionate about Batman :D. Love to discuss it. All was just IMO.


----------



## smoothielova (Nov 7, 2011)

The Mask of the Phantasm movie was superb. That movie is perfection in so many ways.


----------



## MichaelJM (Nov 7, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> Personally The Dark Knight had a lot of problems, most notably for me was the ridiculous voice of Bale, at the end I couldnt even hear what he was saying in the voice over over the music so whats the point?


When Bale started grunting to Morgan Freeman in that voice, that was it for me... Made no sense.

I _loved_ Batman Begins. Was disappointed with the Dark Knight. Too complex for its own good, and silly (^) at times. I guess we'll see about the third.



Brobdingnagian @ Sun Nov 06 said:


> The question is what do they get out of it....
> 
> Are they spokesmen for UJam or are they owners of a significant percentage of the company?


Zimmer co-founded UJam.

I think it's cool he's doing it! It's fun for fans, and good pr. Why not?


----------



## shadoe42 (Nov 8, 2011)

according to the article I read on the voice. They dropped his voice electronically one octave for Batman Begins then for some reason dropped it a SECOND octave for Dark Knight..resulting in the batman with a sore throat voice we got. I thought it was fine in the first movie but silly in the second.


----------



## Ed (Nov 8, 2011)

shadoe42 @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> according to the article I read on the voice. They dropped his voice electronically one octave for Batman Begins then for some reason dropped it a SECOND octave for Dark Knight..resulting in the batman with a sore throat voice we got.* I thought it was fine in the first movie but silly in the second.*



very silly. Im surprised more people didnt have a problem with it. It basically ruined the movie for me.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahah really?

I personally think it would be better if BATMAN did not talk. I was really pissed that they seemed to portray BATMAN as a social type of super hero.

Lame.

After BATMAN the dark night, I had to watch American Psycho :D


----------



## Lex (Nov 8, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> Heath's Joker was good, but it just wasn't the joker I know. I didn't think his joker was scary at all. I thought it was a little bright in my opinion. This joker was more of a 'I'll laugh at chaos' where Mark Hamils joker (with the black hair) was more crazy and mentally screwed up and also scary which is what the joker should be. To me, Heath's wasn't at all scary or intimidating. His was more comedy than crazy/scary/Screwed up.



Interesting...hey are you 12?...13?


alex


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Batman voice ever: Abed on the halloween episode of the TV show Community.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 9, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Nov 08 said:


> I also feel that Bruce Wayne is Not Bruce Wayne. The Bruce I know is a sad lonely man. He isn't all cooky and such. In the Dark Knight I didn't like the Batman's voice either and Batman does not talk!
> 
> Heath's Joker was good, but it just wasn't the joker I know. I didn't think his joker was scary at all. I thought it was a little bright in my opinion. This joker was more of a 'I'll laugh at chaos' where Mark Hamils joker (with the black hair) was more crazy and mentally screwed up and also scary which is what the joker should be. To me, Heath's wasn't at all scary or intimidating. His was more comedy than crazy/scary/Screwed up.
> 
> ...




I don't...even... know where to start with this.... it just seems to backwards and wrong.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 9, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> Heath's Joker was good, but it just wasn't the joker I know. I didn't think his joker was scary at all. I thought it was a little bright in my opinion. This joker was more of a 'I'll laugh at chaos' where Mark Hamils joker (with the black hair) was more crazy and mentally screwed up and also scary which is what the joker should be. To me, Heath's wasn't at all scary or intimidating. His was more comedy than crazy/scary/Screwed up.
> .



That's what I liked about this Joker. He's not a scarey character but more of an Anti-hero type character. The best way to classify the Nolan Joker is as an anarchist. That was very clear that he was anti establishment and what was also very clear is that he was just as hurtful to the bad guys as he was to the supposed "good guys". I liked the new Joker because he wasn't just some crazy lunatic villain playing dangerous practical jokes on everybody. He was an anarchist raging against the capitalist machine. Kind of cool. I actually found myself kind of routing for him by the end of the movie. Sad when Heath died. Pretty much meant that the Joker wouldn't ever come back. At least not for another decade or two.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 9, 2011)

josejherring @ Wed Nov 09 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Heath's Joker was good, but it just wasn't the joker I know. I didn't think his joker was scary at all. I thought it was a little bright in my opinion. This joker was more of a 'I'll laugh at chaos' where Mark Hamils joker (with the black hair) was more crazy and mentally screwed up and also scary which is what the joker should be. To me, Heath's wasn't at all scary or intimidating. His was more comedy than crazy/scary/Screwed up.
> ...



I agree. I thought Nolan's take on the joker was great. This was the most realistic version of a character that in the past was pretty fucking goofy. While Nolan's films have flaws here and there it's still a far cry from past screen incarnations of Batman:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_B_n-Rbros

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRH-Ywpz1_I


----------



## Lex (Nov 9, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Wed Nov 09 said:


> I agree. I thought Nolan's take on the joker was great. This was the most realistic version of a character that in the past was pretty [email protected]#king goofy. While Nolan's films have flaws here and there it's still a far cry from past screen incarnations of Batman:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_B_n-Rbros



Ahahaha....

And a countdown till someone goes and says this at least had a great score with "proper" writing...3...2...1...


alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 9, 2011)

Batman sure likes to tempt fate, but at least he's more prepared this time: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlusgU-M ... re=related


Perhaps that's more in line with the joker Dan Jay would like to see.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, I did it, and used a falsetto voice. I was trying to sound like the Bee Gees. I hope that will work. Oh, and I want IMDB credit.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 13, 2011)

snowleopard @ Sun Nov 13 said:


> Okay, I did it, and used a falsetto voice. I was trying to sound like the Bee Gees. I hope that will work. Oh, and I want IMDB credit.



Bah, if you get IMDB credit for that then I deserve an IMDB credit for my tireless work on the first Paranormal Activity. http://screenrant.com/paranormal-activi ... aco-33624/


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 14, 2011)

Well... We all like different things. I like the scary and dark joker/Batman. You like the anarchist joker.

I just have a joker in my mind that I'd make up my self and think it would be very affective. I wish I could make a batman movie that wasn't aimed at kids, which then could bring out what the villians really are (crazy/scary/effed up.

Unfortunately I cannot make movies 

A practical joke 'Joker' would be annoying for a movie, but PLEASE ANY OF YOU IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY! Watch Batman Mask of the Phantasm. DO IT!


----------

